# Discharge From ears. Help please



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Quillz got yellowish discharge from both her ears. It was not there last night but her appetite has gone down a little. ive made an appointment tomorrow morning for her to see the vet but id like some insite into possible causes just so im prepared? Could it just be an ear infection?


----------



## Teleute (Feb 12, 2012)

Is she acting any differently aside from the decreased appetite?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

It could be an ear infection. Those happen. Its good that you have a vet appointment. I will warn you not to panic if you notice some wobbliness or coordination issues if its an ear infection. The inner ear deals with balance and an ear infection will throw all of that off. For now just wait for the vet. It could be your hedgie just has dirty little ears that need a through cleaning. 

If its an ear infection a round of antibiotics should clear it right up. Ear infections are also pretty painful so if you notice some grumpiness don't worry, it just hurts and she will express that to you. Once it clears up everything should go back to normal. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

It could be an ear infection. Could also be a build-up of ear wax- if it gets really bad it will ooze out of the ears and is a bright orange colour with a sticky texture. Pliny had that happen last year, took him to see his vet who gave us some ear drops and instructions on how to clean it up.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn has gone through 2 ear infections. If it is an ear infection I will warn you that it is extremely difficult to get the ear drops in deep enough. We ended up with just doing oral antibiotics for the second one. I hope your hedgie gets better soon!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks shes been a little sleepy was har ot get her to wake up and wobbly now that shes moivng around more. i was a little worried its kinda a yellowish and a bitt runny. should i try and clean it off her fur or just leave it until the vet can see it. and any other suggestions to keep her comfortable right now? and what about tomorrow she hasnt been to the vet since she was tiny im worried it will stress her out.


----------

